# Need Illustrator help



## s_the_fallen (Mar 12, 2011)

I just upgraded from CS2 to CS5. Can I slant the text in Illustrator like the following?


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

Illustrator noob says...text on a path.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 12, 2011)

Psychobuddy said:


> Illustrator noob says...text on a path.


I never really use text to path but thats what I thought also. Only problem is that the text baseline stays on the path and not vertical like the text in SuckerPunch. Is there a setting in text to path to keep the text vertical?


----------



## Psychobuddy (Mar 12, 2011)

I know what you mean, but i am really not sure...someone else here will probably know though.


----------



## PrestigeFan92 (Mar 12, 2011)

Use text to path, then go under text to path options and fiddle with the stair step option. Im no pro at illustrator, so thats as far as I can get ya. Your on your own from there.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2011)

Make the path straight with a curve to the end, then shear it vertically.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 13, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Make the path straight with a curve to the end, then shear it vertically.


Good idea, but I do not think that would work the way you think it would. Has to be a better way to do it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2011)

^ I tried it when I went to suggest it, it works.

It's the only way I can think of that will keep the text straight and upright as well as getting the downward curve.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 13, 2011)

Actually... Looking at that lettering, even the typeface is curved in the same direction/way as the line which I think means that the entire logo was hand drawn then traced in Illustrator, cos there is no way that I am aware of to actually distort the shape of the font as well.

The other possibility is that it was put into Photoshop after being typed in Illustrator which would make the whole thing much easier (so typed straight in Illustrator then warped/distorted in PS, then the textures applied to it in PS too).


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 14, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Actually... Looking at that lettering, even the typeface is curved in the same direction/way as the line which I think means that the entire logo was hand drawn then traced in Illustrator, cos there is no way that I am aware of to actually distort the shape of the font as well.


Actually you can distort text by using this. 

Object>Envelope Distort>Make with Top Object


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh well there you go 

Either way though, I doubt that was used in this one, I feel like it would take as much effort getting the proportions/shapes in place as it would have to jsut trace the damn thing


----------



## s_the_fallen (Mar 14, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Oh well there you go
> 
> Either way though, I doubt that was used in this one, I feel like it would take as much effort getting the proportions/shapes in place as it would have to jsut trace the damn thing


No kidding man. I really wanted to figure out if this was possible in an easy way. I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, realistically dude, when it comes to text like that (reasonably simple block text), it doesn't take too much time to trace once you get good at it, it's just hard (really, really, really hard ) to get the motivation 

Let me know if you do find a way to do it though, I could use that info


----------

